
How Louis CK Tells a Joke - sndean
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufdvYrTeTuU
======
tomlock
In "Talking Funny"[0] Seinfeld tells a Louis CK joke and its an amazing
example of how the two comedians differ. I feel like, at least for me, comedy
isn't something I consciously analyze. To see its differences and techniques
dissected is amazing.

[0][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKY6BGcx37k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKY6BGcx37k)

~~~
drewrv
That part starts at 8:50 in the video, here's a direct link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKY6BGcx37k&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKY6BGcx37k&feature=youtu.be&t=530)

------
ironic_ali
That was awesome, thanks!

